# 5 month old size



## ChukarDog

I have a female pup. 5 months old. she is only 16 inches tall at the shoulders. Does that seem on the small side? Does anyone know where she should be at height wise at 21 weeks?


----------



## nick

My Molly is 5 months old female and she weighs 35 lbs and is 20 inches tall. I have no idea what they should be at this age. I also asked when they stop growing but I don't have an answer for the either.


----------



## Bodhi

Don't know if this will be helpful, as Bodhi is a male, but it might give you an idea of the growth (mass) curve I measured over the last 2+ years.










Bodhi's growth rate slowed down at about 8 months and stabilized at 12 months. He seems to be having another growth spurt around 22 months.


----------



## kellygh

I replied in another thread as well. Pumpkin is 5m, and she is 21" to withers. 16" of leg. Bodhi, where did you find that growth chart for male Vs?


----------



## raps702

Enjoyed the growth chart, that is very helpful.


----------



## Bodhi

kellygh,

Bodhi, our male Vizsla (still in-tacked), lives with a scientist (me)... As such, he was subjected to weekly mass measurements and the corresponding scatter chart plots as part of his "growing up rituals" in our home. I lived in a home with pencil marks on the door jam with date and height notations, so I figured it was not that odd (geeky) to do the same with Bodhi.

Anyway, I had the same questions you guys had. How big is Bodhi going to be? Other than the odd person telling us we had a cute pup, and he has big paws and therefore he will be a big boy, there was no growth charts for Vizsla's to be found to help predict his final weight. So, I started weighing Bodhi weekly... I hope this chart will help others by comparing your dogs weight and age to Bodhi's and determine if your pup is going to be bigger or smaller than ~ 57 lbs at 1.8 years (20 months). I also heard that Vizsla grow in spurts, but the data suggests that he had a consistent growth rate until about 8 months when it slowed down and finally tapered off at about 12 months. However this is just one dogs growth progression, "your mileage may vary"...

I plan on continuing Bodhi's mass measurements but at a reduced frequency and post them on his blog (see signature below for the URL). If I could do it again, I would have measured Bodhi's height to the withers at the same frequency as the mass measurements to have a more complete growth chart. I guess that will be corrected when we decide to add another Vizsla to the family.


----------



## ChukarDog

So my math may be off since I am no scientist. But, at 5mo old I could probably expect anouther 25% in growth, by that she seems a bit on the low end of the size standards, but still within the exceptble range.
That graph is pretty cool.


----------



## kellygh

Bodhi-
The graph is great & kuddos to you for keeping up with it! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Crazy Kian

Our guy stopped growing at about 15 months. When I say that I mean in height.
He is still filling out and he is just 2 months shy of 24 months.
Last time he was on a scale was at the beginning of December, and he weighed 22.9kg, he is 24" to the withers.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Cavedog

Bohdi,

I came across your blog about three months ago and love reading Bohdi's adventures. I have been consulting your growth chart ever since. Dax has always been a pound or two behind Bohdi so I expect he'll top out in the low to mid 50's. 

How tall is that handsome boy of yours? Dax just turned eight months old and is 48 lbs. and about 22 inches tall. 

One last question... I know Bohdi is named after the tree, but how is it pronounced, is the "i" a long i, or does it sound more like an "e"?

Bruce


----------



## Bodhi

ChukarDog,

At five months, Bodhi was ~36 lbs. At twelve months Bodhi was ~56 lbs. He increased in weight by ~56% [ (56-36)/36=0.56 ]. So if she grows at the same rate as Bodhi (assumption, a male in-tacked Vizsla grows at the same rate as a female Vizsla) you can multiply her current weight by 1.56 to predict what she may weigh at twelve months. 

I hope that helps!


----------



## Bodhi

Cavedog,

Bodhi is ~24.5 inches to the withers at ~22 months old (but this tends to be a hard measurement for me to perform as Bodhi does not stand still at the wall). He is a big boy according to some people who have American Vizsla's. Bodhi is from Australia (Hubertus Vizsla) but lives in Hawaii (Australia, New Zealand and England don't have rabies so there is no quarantine when you import your pet to Hawaii). 

Bodhi is annunciated "Bow-dee" like Patrick Swayze character in the movie "Point Break". Or... Bodhisattva... For the record Bodhi has enlightened us in many ways...


----------



## Mercutio

Hey Kian, is he really only 23 kg?? Merc is now 3 years but since he was 2 he has been 32 kg ( I have a hard time doing lb to kg in my head so can't work out how big all the other dogs are). I have been told he is big for a V and also have heard in a couple of places that Aussie vizslas are big but 10 kg difference seems a lot.

The vet has always been ok with his weight so I don't really worry but I do get tired of the " oh what a big dog" comments (he was playing with a Great Dane this afternoon, now that was a big dog!)


----------



## Crazy Kian

Mercutio said:


> Hey Kian, is he really only 23 kg?? Merc is now 3 years but since he was 2 he has been 32 kg ( I have a hard time doing lb to kg in my head so can't work out how big all the other dogs are). I have been told he is big for a V and also have heard in a couple of places that Aussie vizslas are big but 10 kg difference seems a lot.
> 
> The vet has always been ok with his weight so I don't really worry but I do get tired of the " oh what a big dog" comments (he was playing with a Great Dane this afternoon, now that was a big dog!)


Mercutio, yes, Kian is within Canadian breed "standard". We have seen other males in our parts that are bigger than he is.
Personally we think he's a good size, if he were any bigger he wouldn't make such a good lap dog ;D


----------



## Lukesmama

Luke is 6 1/2 months, 56 lbs (25.45 kg), and if i measured correctly, approximately 24" to withers

To convert Kg to Lbs just multiply kgs times 2.2


----------



## giog99

First, I'm new to the forums and I'm glad I found one this one! My (almost) 5-month old Milo seems to be underweight if I was to use Bohdi as the standard. He turns 5 first week in February but as of last weekend, he weighs in at 29 lbs. Does that seem right? His vet at his last visit said that he's doing fine but I can't help but feel that he's underweight. Thoughts?


----------



## giog99

Quick clarification: I mean to say that he turns 5 MONTHS first week in February.


----------



## labar349

My Sophie (female) turns 5 months 1/27/11 (Tuesday) and last Tuesday weighed 29.6 pounds. She seems to grow overnight and seems just fine for weight on her body.


----------



## clover

Our female puppy is now 4 months old and was weighed yesterday at 21.5 pounds. Not sure about height though, but she is all legs really.

At 3 months she was 12.5 pounds so she's gained 9 pounds in 4 weeks. If she continues like this we assumer she'll be about 48 pounds when she's full grown. 

People constantly assume she's going to be bigger than that however, b/c of her large paws. Her parents were not really big and she was the runt.

How much weight gain did people experience with their Vs between 4 and 5 months?


----------



## kellygh

Clover-Our V pup was 28lbs @ 5m. She turned 6m on the 14th, and she is now 21" to withers & 36 lbs ??? !!!! Wow. They grow quick. I hope Pumpkin stays under 23".


----------



## Evelyn

My 5 month old vizsla currently weighs 40lbs and roughly 21inches at the withers...so I think he will be a big boy!


----------



## Macaroni

Our guy weighed in at @ 22.5lbs at 13.5 weeks - just over 3 months old. He was 9.5 lbs at just over 7 weeks old. So he's gaining on avg 2 lbs a week. He keeps that pace up for the next few months (doubt he will) he'll be one large boy!...and he's not at all chubby or fat!

No idea about height....he won't sit still for that!


----------



## KashagLake

Holly's 5 months and about 30lbs! Hope she doesn't get too big!


----------



## clover

We had Osha weighed again recently and she's now 24.8 pounds at 4.5 months and we think about 18 inches, although she would not stay still so we're a little unsure


----------



## Emily1970

I'm not sure I'm reading the chart right. I have a 3 month old Vizsla (Riley) and he weighs 16 pounds. Is that small?


----------



## Kobi

Emily1970 said:


> I'm not sure I'm reading the chart right. I have a 3 month old Vizsla (Riley) and he weighs 16 pounds. Is that small?


At 13 weeks my puppy was 21.2 lbs, BUT every dog is different. My dog was small at 9 weeks and my vet's advice was to just let him eat what he wanted... he is a puppy, he isn't going to get fat. How much are you feeding him now?


----------



## Emily1970

3/4 cup in the morning and 3/4 cup at night. He isn't any bigger than a large cat. We feed him Taste of the Wild which he loves.


----------



## BamBam

I have a 4.5mnth old girl who is about 18inchs and 29.3lbs. I am wondering if she is going to be tall or if this is a normal height for a girl V at this age?
I have always fed her lots and tried to keep her on the fatter side rather than thin when a puppy, so Emily1970 I would feed him as much as he wants.


----------



## Kobi

Emily1970 said:


> 3/4 cup in the morning and 3/4 cup at night. He isn't any bigger than a large cat. We feed him Taste of the Wild which he loves.


Like I said, I don't think a puppy is going to get fat. At first I was feeding my puppy 1/2 cup 3 x a day per the bag's recommendations. I stepped that up to 1 1/2 cup three times a day. So 3x as much food as I had been feeding him! At first he would eat absolutely everything then want more. Once he got used to that amount of food, he gradually ate less and less as he stopped growing so fast.

Just my opinion, but I don't think you're feeding Riley enough. Feed him til he won't eat any more!


----------



## Emily1970

I feel so bad now. He really isn't skinny. He looks like a fat sausage with legs! But I'm going to give him more. I do supplement with healthy snacks too.


----------



## Kobi

Oh, well at 11 weeks and 15 lbs Kobi looked anorexic. In fact, he still does look a bit anorexic! Can you see his ribs when he is standing? My breeder said you shouldn't be able to see them when they're standing but you should be able to when they're turning/moving. However I can still see Kobi's ribs, he only pigs out on food if it's people food. He gets as much kibble as he wants though!


----------



## Emily1970

No, can't really see his ribs, but going by all of the measurements everyone has given, I think he's a runt. He's really short and petite.


----------



## Kobi

Yes, he could just be a small guy. You could try asking your breeder how the other males in the litter measure up. If he doesn't LOOK skinny, I probably would not worry about it too much. However, I don't think you can go wrong with letting him eat as much as he wants for the first six months.

Oh and post some pictures of him... Vizsla puppies are too cite!


----------



## Kelly10772

Roscoe (male) is 18 weeks today, had vet appt, and weighs 30.6 lbs.


----------



## texasred

Looking through the pictures, he looks fine. You can see some rib but he looks healthy. Mine always went through that leggy stage around that age.


----------



## Rudy

I think He is fit looks swell and Deb is spot on and all should have showing muscles and Rib Flairs in the better then Great V"'

Rudy's a Gladiator V and coming in at 72 lbs and packing muscles like a mac truck 

Baby Willow will be shorter and much lighter she will be the take out the Ground wars Girls thrill killers and getting nasty with the Rose Hips and such

Sir CopperTopper 2 a chubby V and packed and sent to extreme (Boot camp Birds 101) and lean kite resistance training ;D 

fast muscle groups most sports win

even under waters basket weaving" ;D


----------



## TexasBirdDog

Bodhi said:


> Don't know if this will be helpful, as Bodhi is a male, but it might give you an idea of the growth (mass) curve I measured over the last 2+ years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bodhi's growth rate slowed down at about 8 months and stabilized at 12 months. He seems to be having another growth spurt around 22 months.


I have a 5-month-old Mehagian male named Cash. He's on the smaller side and will probably end up in the 40-50 lb range. 

How is Cedar doing? I've only heard good things about Mehagian Vizslas, which isn't a surprise knowing Marge Mehagian has been involved with the breed for over 50 years!


----------



## trouble

my vizsla x lurcher is 55lbs at 6 months


----------



## Dobbs

giog99 said:


> First, I'm new to the forums and I'm glad I found one this one! My (almost) 5-month old Milo seems to be underweight if I was to use Bohdi as the standard. He turns 5 first week in February but as of last weekend, he weighs in at 29 lbs. Does that seem right? His vet at his last visit said that he's doing fine but I can't help but feel that he's underweight. Thoughts?


This is my first time to the forum I also have a male vizsla called buddy who is nearly 5 months old and he is also 29 lbs, I’m glad that I found your post it makes me feel better


----------



## phil

Bodhi said:


> Don't know if this will be helpful, as Bodhi is a male, but it might give you an idea of the growth (mass) curve I measured over the last 2+ years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bodhi's growth rate slowed down at about 8 months and stabilized at 12 months. He seems to be having another growth spurt around 22 months.



really useful. thank you for this.


----------

